# SnowblindLTZ's Build startup



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm liking it, can you get a better light picture with the wheels?


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Im trying........I cant seem to upload more, it is saying ive exceeded the limit and cant figure out how to reset it.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Try photo bucket, that's how I upload all mine.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Yeah, like trevor mentioned, use an external photo host and then link to the images using the IMG bbcode


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Very Nice, I'm liking the headlights!


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

More pics!

http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Snowblindltz/media/imagejpg3_zpsff8eb519.jpg.html

http://s105.photobucket.com/user/Snowblindltz/media/imagejpg4_zps993544e8.jpg.html


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

I like the gunmetal grey wheels, looks good on the white Cruze, smoke out the sidemarkers with tint and it'll complete the side.


----------



## 716RS (Mar 5, 2014)

What are the headlights exactly? Where you get them? How much? I'm loving those!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Love the plastidipped rims, I have the same color sitting in my garage waiting to go on.

LOVE THE LICENSE PLATE :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks great. Love the retrofit lights


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

I like your fog lights. When they are on that little hint of blue make them look like lit up ice.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

716RS said:


> What are the headlights exactly? Where you get them? How much? I'm loving those!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Bought them on ebay

2011 2014 Chevy Cruze Halo LED DRL Light Strip Projector Headlights Black | eBay

Thanks for the comments, much appreciated!


----------



## Stavi (May 19, 2014)

This may sound like a silly question, but what happens to the headlights when you hit the signal?


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Stavi said:


> This may sound like a silly question, but what happens to the headlights when you hit the signal?


Drl's stay on, the turn signals blink. Doesnt affect the headlight bulbs at all


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

From what I can tell in the pics, it looks good. Try taking pics of the side of the car that is in the sun rather than shaded side. Not trying to be a smart ---, just most people don't think of the angles and the sun when they snap pics, especially with a phone that has limited/no flash to compensate. Hope you are happy with the dip, let us know how it holds up and such.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

So, started the next step today which is vinyl. Got both sides done and made a few decals. Will have to wait until next weekend for the hood and trunk though..... Off to a great start!

imagejpg1_zps326333dc.jpg Photo by Snowblindltz | Photobucket


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Got the chrome door trim vinyled today, as well as the mirrors and inside door openings. Lot of detail work but its paying off so far!

imagejpg1_zpsac47b4d2.jpg Photo by Snowblindltz | Photobucket


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I freaking love it! I've thought about doing that to my Cruze but I wasn't sure how it'd look. I must say you did a fantastic job! +1 for you!


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, I actually didnt know about any Cruzers around here in NH but when my pics hit my buddies web site they came out of the woodwork. I really like it, just got the rest of the vinyl today to complete the wrap this weekend, stay tuned!


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

very nice cruze sir!


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

ehousel said:


> very nice cruze sir!


thanks ehousel!

Had to update the sig now too...


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

UPDATE: finally got the hood wrapped last weekend, heres a pic of the progress

imagejpg1_zpsb824c201.jpg Photo by Snowblindltz | Photobucket

trunk and rear end will be wrapped this weekend, hopefully i will be able to post some follow up pics.


----------



## ThatOneGuy634 (Jun 17, 2014)

Loving it, those headlights just make it pop. White and Black is amazing.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Exactly what I have planned for my cruze! Just piecing it together slower since college is number 1 right now 
Looks great, makes the future look bright!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks great. Much better with the hood wrap. Without the hood wrap it almost looked like a police car with the county name on the side.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> Looks great. Much better with the hood wrap. Without the hood wrap it almost looked like a police car with the county name on the side.


Yes i was also getting the "looks like a dodge" comments too....



Austin9991 said:


> Exactly what I have planned for my cruze! Just piecing it together slower since college is number 1 right now
> Looks great, makes the future look bright!


thanks austin! Im in college too so moneys tight,but the vinyl is cheap and its therapy to me applying it!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thread moved to Cruze Owners' Projects


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

So...got the trunk done today. I really like the sleek look of it with no emblems. I removed the spoiler to wrap the trunk, now im debating whether or not to replace it! What do you all think?

imagejpg1_zps735d7193.jpg Photo by Snowblindltz | Photobucket


----------



## handofgod (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm a total and utter noob, is the vinyl tough to do ? I'm looking at doing my roof, trunk and hood....


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Started the wrap finally, 3M satin canyon copper. This color is awesome, cant wait to be done!


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

handofgod said:


> I'm a total and utter noob, is the vinyl tough to do ? I'm looking at doing my roof, trunk and hood....


You may be ok doing the hood, the roof is a little trickier you need to have some experiece with vinyl. The trunk is a whole different story, i would not do this on your own. I had one of our experienced installers do it on my cruze from my shop.


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

OK so finally finished the front clip, installed the ned LED DRL's. Need to make a front license plate bracket but other than that I am loving the color! Once this is finished I will be installing the kSport coilovers, brakes and new rims.


----------



## CaptainMJPicard (Apr 2, 2015)

I've seen those headlights on eBay for about $300 bucks. Not cheap, but they look awesome!


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Just as an fyi update, there is a clear layer in these headlights lens and it is peeling off. I purchased them on ebay less than a year ago. Buyers beware....


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

SnowBlindLTZ said:


> Just as an fyi update, there is a clear layer in these headlights lens and it is peeling off. I purchased them on ebay less than a year ago. Buyers beware....


So the finish is coming apart? Is it just the ones from eBay or all of those type in general?

I'm sorry your headlights are not holding up. They sure do look nice in the photos.


----------

